

Report: Microsoft Offering $14.99 Upgrade to Windows 8 - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2404427,00.asp

======
octopus
This is really bad PR for Microsoft, they should offer a free upgrade for
everyone buys a new PC with Windows 7 with 2-3 months in advance of launching
Windows 8.

